# Parking is free in most areas of UAE



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

I heard that parking is being free. Is it true?


----------



## svgeorge (Jul 9, 2016)

Zohaib Sajjad said:


> I heard that parking is being free. Is it true?


Did you try googling that before posting here? :typing:


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Zohaib Sajjad said:


> I heard that parking is being free. Is it true?


Depends where you park !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

In most areas, it's free every Friday anyway. Same thing on public holidays. Just check the pay machines, the information should be on the display. Better still, visit the RTA website to find out for sure. I bear no responsibility in the event you get a ticket....


----------



## Zohaib Sajjad (Sep 13, 2017)

Why should i google heard the news. How about you check gulf-news you'll be more updated.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Zohaib Sajjad said:


> Why should i google heard the news. How about you check gulf-news you'll be more updated.


Or you could stop posting pointless threads, the answer to which Google will answer for you ?

Is water wet ? Whats your view on this important issue ?


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Is water wet ? Whats your view on this important issue ?


No water is not wet


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

The question of whether water is wet or not is far more valuable than this post.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

londonmandan said:


> No water is not wet


Weirdly enough, this is very true. Wetness is a description of our experience of water it is what happens to us when we come into contact with it., We learn by experience that a sensation of wetness is associated with water.

Water therefore is not wet in itself.

Also, in photography, you add a "wetting agent" to water to "get it wet".


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha I do love you lot. OP is definitely a wet squib


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Haha I do love you lot. OP is definitely a wet squib


The term is 'damp squib'.

And in answer to the OP's query. Parking was only free for the Islamic New Year holiday. As it generally is for most holidays. 'Hearing it on the news' is pointless unless you bother to pay attention to all the details.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Chocoholic said:


> The term is 'damp squib'.
> .



Hahaha, I meant wet


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Hahaha, I meant wet


As in, is water wet.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The Rascal said:


> As in, is water wet.




Absolutely. He is (was because he isn't likely to return) wet!!! And we can even put some music to it


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> Absolutely. He is (was because he isn't likely to return) wet!!! And we can even put some music to it https://youtu.be/Cd7V6mmKkeY


Thought this would be more you hun.....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hahhaa but this is FAR better


----------



## syedumarf (May 31, 2017)

its depend on your area mostly area is paid but some places is there you can park free


----------

